# frog ID pls



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

recently visited the Blue Planet Aquarium here in the UK. They had a few frogs.

Any ideas what this one is?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

_Oophaga pumilio - (_Gold Dust Morph) Bastimentos Island


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

looks to be a color morph of Pumilio - some kind of bastimentos to be alil more specific


----------



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks both!


----------

